# Gehäuse-Dämmung



## Pilldriver (17. März 2002)

Hi,

ich habe mir einen Listan CS-601 Tower gekauft mit 4-Silent-Gehäuselüftern. Hat es denn sinn das ich mein Gehäuse-Dämme. Da ja die Lüfter lärm verursachen, und es meiner Meinung wenig sinn hat die Seitenteile meines Towers zudämmen wenn die 4 lüfter den Lärm verursachen. Was meint ihr hat es sinn oder sollte ich das Geld sparen?


----------



## dfd1 (18. März 2002)

Kommt ganz darauf an, wie dein PC plaziert ist....


----------



## Nils Hitze (18. März 2002)

*Gehäuse dämmung ..*

macht immer Sinn.

Sobald du deinen PC öfter und länger nutzt, 
solltest du dir Gedanken um die Geräuschdämmung machen.

Bei 4 Lüftern auf 12 V kann es schonmal ziemlich
laut werden. Also würde ich als erstes die Lüfter
auf 7V runterregeln und mit einem Potentiometer 
oder einem Schalter versehen.

http://www.pc-max.de/default.php3?sel=04a09a
http://www.coolcase4u.com/indextuning.htm

Das Innere des Gehäuses kanst du mit Noppenschaum versehen
und die Wände unter dem Noppenschaum mit Schwerschicht-
matten bekleben. Damit entkoppelst du den Gehäuseschaum 
und vermeidest so eine stärkere Geräuschentwicklung.

Ansonsten findest du sicher bei den Links unten die
eine oder andere nützliche Information zu diesem Thema.

Bilder von meinem ersten Casemod eines Koffers kommen bald.

Pfote, Kojote

http://www.casemodder.de
http://www.coolcase4u.de
http://www.pc-max.de

http://www.tutorials.de/showthread.php?threadid=13796


----------



## Pilldriver (18. März 2002)

Danke

@ Kojote  Hast du auch noch einen Link für mich, der mir erklärt wie ich einen einfachen Stromkreisbaue in dem ich zwischen 7V oder 12V umschalten kann.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. März 2002)

Steht alles auf pc-max.de

Ich hab auch den CS-601 aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das was bringt, denn die 4 Lüfter sind so laut, dass sie die Festplatte und CD übertonen (und eine Gehäusedämmung dämmt nur die Resonanzen von Laufwerken). Dann sind die Vibrationen weniger aber du hörst keinen Unterschied weil die anderen das ganze überdröhnen. Wären keine 4 drin, bringt es auf jedenfall was.


----------



## Nils Hitze (19. März 2002)

*Also ..*

die Regelung der Lüfter auf 7V bringt auf alle Fälle was.

Ich habe im Moment 5 Enermax Lüfter auf 7V im Gehäuse
und die sind beeindruckend laufruhig und leisten trotzdem
noch einen mehr als ausreichenden Wärmeaustausch.

Für alle Fälle kannst du ja auch noch einen Schalter einbauen
mit dem du die Lüfter komplett abschaltest. Dann solltest du
dir allerdings überlegen ob du nicht auch eine automatische
Temperaturkontrolle einbaust. Nicht das du eben weg bist und
dein Rechner in der Zeit verreckt weil du die Lüfter aus hast.

Hier die Anleitung für eine Lüftersteuerung ohne Temperaturmesser :

http://www.pcmodding.net/Guides/BayBus/baybus.htm
http://www.tweakingworld.de/index.php?url=artikel/lueftersteuerung/01.html

Hier eine Temperaturanzeige für das Gehäuse :

http://www.pc-max.de/default.php3?sel=04a10a

Und da ich keinen Mod dafür gefunden habe :

http://www.pc-cooling.de/digi/di001.htm

Pfote, Kojote

http://www.moddingfreax.de
http://www.modding-faq.de


----------



## Pilldriver (19. März 2002)

Danke, hab mir gerade bei .CONRAD  ein Schalter mit 3 Funktion gekauft. Ich werde das dann so einrichten das die erste Funktion mit 12V die Lüfter betreibt, zweite die Lüfter ausstellt und die dritte die Lüfter mit 7V laufen lässt. Und ich habe mir noch Akustik Noppenschaum gekauft für mein Gehäuse, ich denke ddamit werde ich mein Computer leise bekommen.


----------

